# Hello



## Skeletor175 (Apr 17, 2014)

I've lurked around on this site for a long time and I finally signed up not to long ago. I try to keep pretty quiet and just take everything in as I'm not as experienced as some others on here but I look forward to getting there.


----------



## Skeletor175 (Apr 17, 2014)

I


----------



## Skeletor175 (Apr 17, 2014)

Need


----------



## Skeletor175 (Apr 17, 2014)

To


----------



## Skeletor175 (Apr 17, 2014)

Send


----------



## Skeletor175 (Apr 17, 2014)

A


----------



## Skeletor175 (Apr 17, 2014)

Private


----------



## Skeletor175 (Apr 17, 2014)

Message


----------



## Skeletor175 (Apr 17, 2014)

To Some


----------



## Skeletor175 (Apr 17, 2014)

One


----------



## Skeletor175 (Apr 17, 2014)

Now


----------



## brazey (Apr 17, 2014)

real nice


----------



## Riles (Apr 17, 2014)

W


----------



## Riles (Apr 17, 2014)

e


----------



## Riles (Apr 17, 2014)

l


----------



## Riles (Apr 17, 2014)

c


----------



## Riles (Apr 17, 2014)

o


----------



## Riles (Apr 17, 2014)

m


----------



## Riles (Apr 17, 2014)

e!


----------



## ev1l (Apr 17, 2014)

I clicked on this because of all the replies.  Then I read the replies.  Now I'm leaving.


----------



## Mincow (Apr 20, 2014)

I hope you accomplish your goal


----------



## Tazkven (Apr 25, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## StanG (Apr 25, 2014)

Welcome to IM!


----------

